# I've got a question about "Spiritual Gifts".



## IanWatson (Apr 26, 2007)

Spiritual Gifts- why are spiritual gifts not as promonant in present time than they were in New Testament times? this question has been a topic for discussion with me and a couple of my Arminian friends. when this topic is brought up im not 100% sure how to respond. 

I would really like your input on this topic (if possible reference scripture)


----------



## VanVos (Apr 26, 2007)

In two words: sola scriptura! 

Everything else follows from that fundamental truth:

1.The closing of the canon 
2.Therefore The cessation of the revelatory gifts. Jude 3, John 16:13, 1 Cor 13:10 etc
3.Therefore the cessation of the confirmatory attestations to that new revelation i.e. Signs and Wonder 2 Cor 12:12 Heb 2:3 

Lot of small steps in between, and lot more to be discussed, but that's really the main hills of the cessationist position.

VanVos


----------

